
Is this the end of owning music? - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-46735093
======
Kaibeezy
I still buy CDs, but nothing that will ever chart. Bevis Frond; Magic Hour;
Sun Dial; Earthless.

Alas, with faster speeds I’ve occasionally gone download-only lately.
Diminishing efforts being out into cover artwork and notes greases the skids.

OTOH, got a new Rega turntable for Xmakah! So we’ll see how that turns out ;)

